# Mein Ranking für 2017 Musik, Filme, Serien, Games



## FunkyCop999 (16 Dez. 2017)

Das war 2017

Musik 

Pop:
01. Taylor Swift - reputation 
02. Shakira - El Dorado
03. Dua Lipa - Dua Lipa
04. Demi Lovato - Tell Me You Love Me 
05. Miley Cyrus - Younger Now

Rock:
01 Rise Against - Wolves
02 Papa Roach - Crooked Teeth
03 Paramore - After Laughter
04 Linkin Park - One More Light
05 Stone Sour - Hyrdrograd

Metal 
01 Xandria - Theater of Dimensions
02 Serenity - Lionheart 
03 Arch Enemy - Will to Power
04 Trivium - The Sin and the Sentence
05 Delain - Live at Paradiso 

Games

01 Assassins Creed Origins 
02 Horizon Zero Dawn
03 Ghost Recon Wildlands
04 The Evil Within 2
05 Injustice 2

Filme

01 Star Wars Die letzten Jedi 
02 Baby Driver 
03 Edge of Seventeen
04 Dunkirk
05 John Wick 2

Serien

01 Stranger Things Staffel 2
02 Game of Thrones Staffel 7
03 Gotham Staffel 3
04 Marvels Defenders Staffel 1
05 Tote Mädchen lügen nicht Staffel 1 / Riverdale Staffel 1


Wie sieht euer Ranking aus?


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Dez. 2017)

Film und Musiktechnisch eher ein enttäuschendes Jahr, kann nur besser werden 

Alben 2017:
1. Delain - Live at Paradiso love2
2. Kadavar - Rough Times
3. Vuur - In this Moment we are free
4. Threshold - Legend of the shires
5. The Quill - Born from fire
6. Bodycount - Bloodlust
7. Amy MacDonald - Under Stars
8. Cellar Darling - This is the sound

Konzert 2017:
1. Alle drei von Delain love2
2. Amy MacDonald
3. Gurr
4. Cellar Darling
5. Tuckerville Festival (mit Ilse DeLange und Amy MacDonald)

Filme 2017:
1. Empörung
2. Baby Driver
3. Aus dem Nichts
4. Jasper Jones
5. Die Verführten
6. Get Out

Serien 2017:
1. Alias Grace
2. Riverdale Staffel 1+2
3. Stranger Things Staffel 2
4. Der Lehrer Staffel 5


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2017)

*Musik:*
01. Paramore - After Laughter
02. Taylor Swift - Reputation
03. Demi Lovato - Tell Me You Love Me
04. Lorde - Melodrama
05. Amy Macdonald - Under Stars

*Kino:*
01. Star Wars - Die Letzten Jedi
02. Wonder Woman
03. Dunkirk
04. Thor - Tag Der Entscheidung
05. Justice League

*Games:*
01. Ghost Recon: Wildlands
02. Horizon Zero Dawn
03. Resident Evil 7


----------

